# Valentine's Challenge - Jan-Feb 2007



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 22, 2007)

i dont think there's challenges for 2007 yet so why don't we start with a Valentine's theme? using colours such as pinks, white, reds etc... you can be creative as you like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Photoshop can be used for glowy effects, adding on hearts etc... 

Whatcha think? I'll join in when im better


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 23, 2007)

great idea! glad to see a new challenge! I'll probably attempt it when I have more time. Thanks for posting it!!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 23, 2007)

love it,wish i had photoshop though


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay...I've been wondering what happened to the challenges, I haven't seen any lately.  Either way I wont be able to do anything being as that we lost our camera battery charger DOH!!! And we barley got it not to long ago, I'm pissed!  Their not your average batteries but a battery pack.  I went to Fry's and Best Buy yesterday to see if I can buy just the battery charger and they don't make them for my camera yet cause it's farley knew.  Now I have to go though Olympus and get the charger through them which is gonna cost me an arm & a leg...ggrrrr. 

Sorry...


----------



## alaylam (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds great - I'll do it!!


----------



## alaylam (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok, here's my version. I used all pink and whitish/peach tones... I don't really have anything that red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - so I threw on some red earrings for good measure. Hehe.









One of these days I'll have a picture of me smiling. I swear it.


----------



## franimal (Jan 28, 2007)

the reddish pinks look so pretty with your hair color. you did an awesome job and the earings match perfectly.


----------



## Silvana (Jan 29, 2007)

I got bored and played with stuff.


----------



## faifai (Jan 30, 2007)

Those tiny hearts are adorable! I love bright red eyeshadow and have yet to find any that show up on me as a true red.


----------



## Katja (Jan 30, 2007)

*Oh my, Alaylam, that is HOT!  And Silvana, those hearts are so cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am definitely inspired to do something like this for Valentine's day.  I must get some reddish/pink shades. *


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 30, 2007)

I need to try this. I do pretty well with pink.


----------



## snowkei (Jan 31, 2007)

hey this is my version..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  maybe next time I'll put on whole face look..if I finish that look..haha...I only did one eye this time!


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Yay...I've been wondering what happened to the challenges, I haven't seen any lately. Either way I wont be able to do anything being as that we lost our camera battery charger DOH!!! And we barley got it not to long ago, I'm pissed! Their not your average batteries but a battery pack. I went to Fry's and Best Buy yesterday to see if I can buy just the battery charger and they don't make them for my camera yet cause it's farley knew. Now I have to go though Olympus and get the charger through them which is gonna cost me an arm & a leg...ggrrrr. 

Sorry..._

 
ya im with you on this one... my BRAND NEW digital nikon camera was stolen on new years!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  what a great way to start off my new year! so i wont be posting any FOTD's until i somehow find the money to replace it. which will be never!! <3


----------



## Emmi (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_hey this is my version..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  maybe next time I'll put on whole face look..if I finish that look..haha...I only did one eye this time!












_

 
Your eyes are soo pretty!!


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 3, 2007)

snowkei, you look gorgeous!


----------



## girlstar (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's mine.. I have NO red in my traincase at all, so I went with pinks. (Even though the eyes look purply, and the cheeks look too pink but I'm too lazy to go fix.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOLY CRAP IM SO PALE.














​
Face
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 in NW15
Studio Finish Concealer Palette in Light
Sweet William Blushcreme
Glissade MSF
Pink Opal pigment to highlight

Eyes
Sweet William Blushcreme as a base
Black Tied e/s
Rose, Apricot Pink, Shimmertime and Pink Opal pigments
Browning from my Brow Shader for my brows
Clinique High Impact mascara

Lips
Pretty Plush plushglass


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 5, 2007)

everyone of u look absolutely fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pink and red are my favorite colors soooooooooooooo anything with these....i <3 all the looks


----------



## lvgz (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_Here's mine.. I have NO red in my traincase at all, so I went with pinks. (Even though the eyes look purply, and the cheeks look too pink but I'm too lazy to go fix.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOLY CRAP IM SO PALE.














​
Face
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 in NW15
Studio Finish Concealer Palette in Light
Sweet William Blushcreme
Glissade MSF
Pink Opal pigment to highlight

Eyes
Sweet William Blushcreme as a base
Black Tied e/s
Rose, Apricot Pink, Shimmertime and Pink Opal pigments
Browning from my Brow Shader for my brows
Clinique High Impact mascara

Lips
Pretty Plush plushglass_

 
that makeup is SO flattering on your eyes. gorgeous!


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 7, 2007)

heres an FOTD i found in the depths of my computer and it kinda resembles valentines make up. if i have a chance il post up a fresh one..

*removed pic to resize* it'll be back soon


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 7, 2007)

oooooo I'll  join in and throw up a picture tomorrow. I love challenges (even though I'm a newb)


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 7, 2007)

wow great looks everyone... i dont have very many red shadows myself... but I have a ton of pinks... maybe I might try one


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay, So I was bored so I decided to throw a face together. 
Also I'm a dork. 
Also if I screwed this up please let me know, this is my first picture post.

So here's my try at this. (I need a new camera so it picks up colour better [ ie my blush cause I'm wearing tons but it doesn't really show].)

















And to make everyone laugh... me making stupid faces.










I have a lot more photos taken but I'm not sure the MAX amount we can show in a post for something like this. If you guys want me just let me know


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 8, 2007)

because i can not even take myself seriously today...me and my bunny friend.

























holey crap! is that fuzz on my lip!????! wtf?? 1 month from 35.





stars n rockets on the cheeks, using a heart stencil


----------



## Ciloo (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is mine !
Just a Kiss !


----------



## msmack (Feb 10, 2007)

you all look awesoome....loove the bunny!


----------



## bruinshorty (Feb 10, 2007)

there are probably too many pics, but whatever!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 10, 2007)

All these are so pretty!  I need to get off my ass and do this already


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 13, 2007)

U guys look absolutely stunning...every one of you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome!!!!!!


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 14, 2007)

Just an eye look...couldnt get decent face shots


----------



## jenii (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is my V-Day face. I hope you like!


----------



## MzEmo (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 15, 2007)

Here's mine!


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 15, 2007)

My dear, what shades did you use??


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_My dear, what shades did you use??_

 
I used:
Vanilla p/m
Goldenaire p/m
Trax
Nocturnelle
Goldmine

I wanted to do something different for V-Day, I think it came out ok.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 15, 2007)

here's my shot at it!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 16, 2007)

Very Pretty, what did you use?


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 16, 2007)

thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i used swish e/s, cranberry e/s & fucshia pigment.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 16, 2007)

Hmm...I definitely need to get my hands on some Fushia lol.


----------



## shadowprincess (Feb 23, 2007)

very late.. but what the heck  did this for valentines...


----------

